# Help me use my D800



## SilliG

HELP!

Well hello I am new to this forum. I have been shooting my D90 w/ 50mm 1.8 for awhile now on auto mostly and a bit on Aperture Priority. I ordered my new Nikon D800 it came in yesterday. I am pretty thrown off by the controls on the camera to start off with but now there is no AUTO mode?? Is there anyway to shoot on auto in the meantime while I learn to shoot manually. I know I spent 3k and I know nothing about photography. Well I always wanted full frame and I work hard for my money and want to get the full potential out of this new body. I am a hobbist not a pro and a noob. Thts why I have been shooting on Auto mostly my crutch has gone. Someone please help me or send me a tutorial!!


----------



## IByte

SilliG said:
			
		

> HELP!
> 
> Well hello I am new to this forum. I have been shooting my D90 w/ 50mm 1.8 for awhile now on auto mostly and a bit on Aperture Priority. I ordered my new Nikon D800 it came in yesterday. I am pretty thrown off by the controls on the camera to start off with but now there is no AUTO mode?? Is there anyway to shoot on auto in the meantime while I learn to shoot manually. I know I spent 3k and I know nothing about photography. Well I always wanted full frame and I work hard for my money and want to get the full potential out of this new body. I am a hobbist not a pro and a noob. Thts why I have been shooting on Auto mostly my crutch has gone. Someone please help me or send me a tutorial!!



You do realize not many people have the d800?  Just read the manual in chunks.


----------



## Mach0

To be quite honest, there isn't a way. If you were still using auto then you weren't ready for the d800. Read your manual. It will take some getting used to. Learn the exposure triangle and try to use a DOF calculator until you get the hang of things.

If its too much camera for you, I'll take it off your hands for free


----------



## 480sparky

Send me the camera, I'll make you some videos.


----------



## IgsEMT

In line with everyone else: have you even read about the camera (other then it being Fx with 36mp)?

Aside from that - stay in P mode, it is automatic.


----------



## SilliG

IgsEMT said:


> In line with everyone else: have you even read about the camera (other then it being Fx with 36mp)?
> 
> Aside from that - stay in P mode, it is automatic.



I knew I wanted 36mp FX and autofocus HD video was the selling points for me really I thought it would be as user friendly as the D90 didnt think it was so pro. Looks like I have to start learning wht ISO and Apeture and metering are. Also I started reading the manual its pretty dull the first couple of pages. But the quick guide is proving very useful at the moment. P mode is automatic THXS


----------



## SilliG

480sparky said:


> Send me the camera, I'll make you some videos.



If you were close to me i would gladly meet you with you to let you shoot with it then try and teach me how to use it


----------



## vipgraphx

Yeah agreed, you were not ready for this camera. its not the camera that will make you take better pictures its the knowledge of how to use the camera. I was waiting for a thread like this to post because often times people buy what they don't need or ready for yet. I am not sure if there is anyone here that will take the time to walk you through on how to use your camera. But, if you were shooting in auto mode and stepped up to this, WoW you got some big ones....perhaps you should of went for the D7000 as it is somewhere in between what you had and this and it did have auto.

On the bright side of things you have a very nice camera that you can grow into.


----------



## Trever1t

There are 3 auto modes. 

A for Aperture priority. This allows you to set the aperture with the dial on the front of the body (sub-command dial)
S for shutter speed priority. This allows you to set shutter speed with the dial on the rear of the body (command dial)

Both those settings will automatically set the recriprocal setting automatically.

P for Programmed Auto. This sets the Aperture and Shutter speed automatically (can be adjusted)

*You do realize this is all in the USER MANUAL. stop being so lazy, you purchased the pinnacle of camera technology, now go read your user manual!*


----------



## bhop

If you've been using aperture priority, i'd just stick with that until you feel ready to learn more, but that said, i'd recommend getting some books on photography basics.  I say books instead of websites because you can carry it around with you while shooting.


----------



## SilliG

Mach0 said:


> To be quite honest, there isn't a way. If you were still using auto then you weren't ready for the d800. Read your manual. It will take some getting used to. Learn the exposure triangle and try to use a DOF calculator until you get the hang of things.
> 
> If its too much camera for you, I'll take it off your hands for free



You come and give me $2999.99 and Ill let it go.


----------



## DScience

Seriously, who in their right minds pays $3,000 for a camera so they can shoot in AUTO mode? Bro, just put in in aperture priority and shoot away.


----------



## o hey tyler

If I could, I would facepalm so hard that a shockwave was created ending the lives of those around me. 

But that would be dangerous and irresponsible.


----------



## bhop

Personally, I don't agree with the "you weren't ready for this camera" mentality.   I'd rather people have a camera like this to learn on.  It'll make you a better photographer if you have to figure it all out instead of letting the camera do everything.


----------



## Trever1t

neither do I. It's ok to buy ahead of your capabilities, but there is some responsibilty that comes with that.


----------



## SilliG

Trever1t said:


> neither do I. It's ok to buy ahead of your capabilities, but there is some responsibilty that comes with that.



Yea I knew this camera had a lot to offer and I am willing to work to learn. I just thought there might be a short cut by coming onto this website. Maybe there was a tutorial or something that's all. I go to RIT I plan to take a class next quarter on photography also. As I said before I am just a hobbyist


----------



## bhop

Trever1t said:


> ...but there is some responsibilty that comes with that.



Huh?  It's just a camera.  What kind of 'responsibilities' should be involved?


----------



## vipgraphx

bhop said:


> Personally, I don't agree with the "you weren't ready for this camera" mentality.   I'd rather people have a camera like this to learn on.  It'll make you a better photographer if you have to figure it all out instead of letting the camera do everything.



I understand what your saying but, at the same time look what he is doing. Posting a thread on how to use his camera. Does not sound like someone who takes initiative to learn on their own and he is already ready to let it go for $2999 because it is overwhelming to him to use. perhaps you can be his personal camera trainer and keep him a float.

There are some people that can do this and pull it off and we won't see threads like this asking how to use the camera. So your idea is "True and Valid" in some cases not all and I think in this case he has to much he can handle.


----------



## bhop

vipgraphx said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't agree with the "you weren't ready for this camera" mentality.   I'd rather people have a camera like this to learn on.  It'll make you a better photographer if you have to figure it all out instead of letting the camera do everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what your saying but, at the same time look what he is doing. Posting a thread on how to use his camera. Does not sound like someone who takes initiative to learn on their own and he is already ready to let it go for $2999 because it is overwhelming to him to use. perhaps you can be his personal camera trainer and keep him a float.
> 
> There are some people that can do this and pull it off and we won't see threads like this asking how to use the camera. So your idea is "True and Valid" in some cases not all and I think in this case he has to much he can handle.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that makes sense..


----------



## vipgraphx

bhop said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...but there is some responsibilty that comes with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  It's just a camera.  What kind of 'responsibilities' should be involved?
Click to expand...


Give a man a fish, you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish, you feed him for a lifetime.


----------



## chuasam

Here...give me your camera. I'll let you have my much easier to use D700


----------



## chuasam

DScience said:


> Seriously, who in their right minds pays $3,000 for a camera so they can shoot in AUTO mode? Bro, just put in in aperture priority and shoot away.


Guess what? the Pentax 645D has an automode *LOL*
Auto Mode? I learnt on a Nikon FE. Loved that camera. Felt like I was cheating when I used Aperture priority.


----------



## SilliG

vipgraphx said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't agree with the "you weren't ready for this camera" mentality.   I'd rather people have a camera like this to learn on.  It'll make you a better photographer if you have to figure it all out instead of letting the camera do everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what your saying but, at the same time look what he is doing. Posting a thread on how to use his camera. Does not sound like someone who takes initiative to learn on their own and he is already ready to let it go for $2999 because it is overwhelming to him to use. perhaps you can be his personal camera trainer and keep him a float.
> 
> There are some people that can do this and pull it off and we won't see threads like this asking how to use the camera. So your idea is "True and Valid" in some cases not all and I think in this case he has to much he can handle.
Click to expand...


I am currently at work I cant bring my camera here and learn how to use it at my desk. Also since tmw is Sat I was trying to go out and take some shots since it was shaping up to be nice out. I was just looking to see if there was a short cut around reading the manual. That will help me reduce the learning curve instead of going through the user manual. Never was I trying to imply I was never willing to learn or regretting my purchase. Me letting it go for $2999 was a joke you have to be smoking tht good if you think I would save up 3k get on a waiting list to let it go tht easy. Having a personal camera trainer doesn't sound so bad I wonder if i can find one in my area


----------



## SilliG

chuasam said:


> Here...give me your camera. I'll let you have my much easier to use D700



I would but there is no video mode on your camera.


----------



## fenderjaguar

Speaking of tomorrow, there will be a super moon so everyone get your cameras ready.


----------



## SilliG

vipgraphx said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...but there is some responsibilty that comes with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  It's just a camera.  What kind of 'responsibilities' should be involved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give a man a fish, you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish, you feed him for a lifetime.
Click to expand...


How about you teach me how to use this camera lol


----------



## camerahappyme

Trever1t said:


> There are 3 auto modes.
> 
> A for Aperture priority. This allows you to set the aperture with the dial on the front of the body (sub-command dial)
> S for shutter speed priority. This allows you to set shutter speed with the dial on the rear of the body (command dial)
> 
> Both those settings will automatically set the recriprocal setting automatically.
> 
> P for Programmed Auto. This sets the Aperture and Shutter speed automatically (can be adjusted)
> 
> *You do realize this is all in the USER MANUAL. stop being so lazy, you purchased the pinnacle of camera technology, now go read your user manual!*



lol what he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## vipgraphx

*SilliG* -You see the whole thing about "Short Cut" My dad taught me to do things right the first time and maybe I am old school but short cuts never get you anywhere in life. IF you take the long road and take the time to read the manual and take some courses you will be better for it. I know it is overwhelming right now but in time if you do not short cut you will be thankful.

There is so much out on the net on how to use a dslr that I would suggest reading. Once you understand how things work its not so hard but you need to take the time to familiarize yourself how things work.

When I started out I looked at images and looked for ones that had camera settings. I would then go out and try to duplicate that look. I found the more and more I did this the easier it became. I then started reading what iso did and what aperture and shutter and white balance....all this info is out there but if you don't want to read the manual you will have to read at some point on the web...

Good luck


----------



## matthewo

aperture priorty is an auto mode.

pick the aperture you like, then pick your iso, and set your exposure comp.  there you go, auto mode...


----------



## IByte

Trever1t said:
			
		

> There are 3 auto modes.
> 
> A for Aperture priority. This allows you to set the aperture with the dial on the front of the body (sub-command dial)
> S for shutter speed priority. This allows you to set shutter speed with the dial on the rear of the body (command dial)
> 
> Both those settings will automatically set the recriprocal setting automatically.
> 
> P for Programmed Auto. This sets the Aperture and Shutter speed automatically (can be adjusted)
> 
> You do realize this is all in the USER MANUAL. stop being so lazy, you purchased the pinnacle of camera technology, now go read your user manual!



Aka M. A. P. S.   OP I really you did not buy 3k+ camera body to make people gear envy you will be surprised on the latter in this forum.


----------



## IByte

bhop said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't agree with the "you weren't ready for this camera" mentality.   I'd rather people have a camera like this to learn on.  It'll make you a better photographer if you have to figure it all out instead of letting the camera do everything.



Very true, but when you don't even read the manual and can't even spring for free YouTube videos it's a dangerous omen my friend.


----------



## spicyTuna

Anybody wonder if this post is just a joke?


----------



## belial

bhop said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't agree with the "you weren't ready for this camera" mentality.   I'd rather people have a camera like this to learn on.  It'll make you a better photographer if you have to figure it all out instead of letting the camera do everything.



Im more saddened that he was shooting with a d90 on auto. That shows lack of desire to learn


----------



## jake337

SilliG said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  It's just a camera.  What kind of 'responsibilities' should be involved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give a man a fish, you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish, you feed him for a lifetime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you teach me how to use this camera lol
Click to expand...



We can't teach you how to use the camera.


The camera itself is just a means to an end.

The means = camera.

The end = knowledge of photography itself.



We can't tell you to do this or that because we are not standing next to you, seeing what you see.  The camera is just a medium to your knowledge of photography.  If you don't understand the basics, knowing how to change settings will be pointless because the settings are there to be changed when you understand you have to change them based on the image you are trying to create.


Put the camera on Manual(M), learn about the ISO triangle.  It's not that difficult to understand.


----------



## Balmiesgirl

Congrats on your new toy  
Now that u have a " big boy" toy you need to take off your training wheels and learn how to ride. 
Get Bryan petersons book " understanding exposure" and go full manual for 2 months and you won't regret it! Seriously!


----------



## Erik638

I'm taking this was a joke. He was just messing with you all.


----------



## 480sparky

SilliG said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send me the camera, I'll make you some videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were close to me i would gladly meet you with you to let you shoot with it then try and teach me how to use it
Click to expand...


I can be bought.  Just forward me air fare, hotel, car rental, meals, and per diem..


----------



## orb9220

belial said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't agree with the "you weren't ready for this camera" mentality.   I'd rather people have a camera like this to learn on.  It'll make you a better photographer if you have to figure it all out instead of letting the camera do everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im more saddened that he was shooting with a d90 on auto. That shows lack of desire to learn
Click to expand...



Yep that is exactly what I was thinking. I have the D90 and is a very capable learning photography tool. And having one for a period of time and never venturing much beyond Auto or P mode makes me wonder.

Since my first camera D40 up to present D90 always shot raw and mostly 'M' manual mode to learn the triangle and now to have complete control over all three is my preferred. Tho many happy with Aperture mode for most of their shooting and a smidgin' of S shutter mode for sports,motion stop action control.

Sorry but hope you get a handle on your D800 and learn to make fabulous images. But seems your video need outweighed all other still photography need considerations. As D90 is a great camera that you could have learned much and taken you to a point you are ready for the next body up like the D800. Or using cash for adding great glass,flash to increase your Image IQ first before next body upgrade want.


----------



## greybeard

There are so many total cameraslutz reading this that are just dieing for a D800.  You've got one and can't figure out how to use it!!!!!  Oh well, take your time, read the manual and enjoy it.  You'll figure it out.  The D800 is not an entry level camera so it doesn't have  program mode or scenes like you are use to.  In time you'll find that you didn't need that stuff.  You've got a tool that is capable of some pretty amazing things but, it's going to take some time to get those amazing things out of it.


----------



## gsgary

Your usual Nikon shooter all the gear no idear and dosnt read the manual  where is the smiley on the mobile app


----------



## Mach0

gsgary said:
			
		

> Your usual Nikon shooter all the gear no idear and dosnt read the manual  where is the smiley on the mobile app



Well thats not entirely true hahaha. The same can be said for canon shooters. Lol


----------



## manaheim

You guys are all suckers, and this person is a brilliant puppet master.



EDIT:  I'm reading it some more.. the dude basically threw a fresh STEAK into a pit of ravenous lions.


----------



## Vtec44

Oh shoot, I didn't even know D800 doesn't have Auto mode.    I really need to read the manual.


----------



## SilliG

Graystar said:


> SilliG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please help me or send me a tutorial!!
> 
> 
> 
> There are two cameras that suit a person...the camera he needs, and the camera he wants.  I usually suggest getting the camera that fits the need...but if a person has the money to get the camera he wants, then that's what he should get.  Congrats on getting a great camera!
> 
> As you said, there's no green-auto mode on the camera.  The green auto mode used to do several things for you that you must now do yourself.  The camera has the auto modes of A, S, and P, but the "auto" of those auto modes is nothing that's going to help you.  You need just as much knowledge to use A, S, and P effectively as you need for manual mode.  Oh...and manual mode is nothing special so you can forget about that for now.
> 
> On your camera, the closest thing to the green auto is Matrix metering.  Matrix metering is what green-auto metering uses.  That will get you the same exposures that you were getting from green-auto on the D90.  The camera is probably set to Matrix metering now, but you can check page 115 of your manual to make sure you're in Matrix metering mode.
> 
> The next thing you should do is to set the camera to A mode.  I suggest A mode over P mode because you say you've already used A mode a bit so...might as well get into it.  See page 117 and 120 of your manual for setting A mode.  Use the front dial to set your 50mm to f/2.8 for now.  You've got the shutter speed range to cover f/2.8 so it should be fine in bright sun.
> 
> Next is to make sure the auto white balance is selected.  See page 145 of your manual for setting white balance.  Eventually you'll want to set a "Preset manual" when shooting.  But for now you can work with auto.
> 
> Next you should make sure Auto ISO is enabled.  See page 111 of your manual.  You want to set the "Auto ISo sensitivity control" setting to ON and you want to set the "Minimum shutter speed" to AUTO.
> 
> With those settings you're pretty close to having a green-auto functionality.  The only thing that's really missing is the flash popping up by itself. You've got a lot to learn, but at least with these settings the camera should give you images that you're happy with, and that's pretty important when first starting out with a new camera.  Otherwise you'll get discouraged, and that makes learning even harder.
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...


Thank you , this is the help I was looking for. I have taken your suggestions and they worked out pretty great under low lamp light. This camera is very crisp I cant wait to do some test tmw outside. Im still fooling around with things.


----------



## IByte

SilliG said:
			
		

> Yea I knew this camera had a lot to offer and I am willing to work to learn. I just thought there might be a short cut by coming onto this website. Maybe there was a tutorial or something that's all. I go to RIT I plan to take a class next quarter on photography also. As I said before I am just a hobbyist



I'm sorry that just sounds really lazy.


----------



## Mrgiggls

Trever1t said:


> neither do I. It's ok to buy ahead of your capabilities, but there is some responsibilty that comes with that.



What responsibility?   It's his money to spend how he wants.  If he wants to blow a wad on a camera he doesn't understand how to use so what?  It happens all the time.  As I see it the only responsibility he has is to fill out and send in the warranty registration card:lmao:


----------



## belial

Mach0 said:
			
		

> Well thats not entirely true hahaha. The same can be said for canon shooters. Lol



Usually more often from canon shooters. And this is coming from a canon shooter with a rebel and no pro lenses yet. But I used my green box for two shots the first day and hated it and started shooting manual immediately and haven't looked back.


----------



## lemonart

Ok I'm going to weigh in as a former recent noob (now less of a noob but still have a lot to learn).

First of all, my first DSLR was a D90.  Definitely entry level but far from the lowest end, and i grew into it.  Now I've graduated to a D7000 (grew into it).  If I had the money I would buy a D800 to grow into that too despite it being a lot of camera for me.  So I'm in agreement with the idea that you can grow into a camera.

However, I read my ass off!  I poured through photography books and got my friends in the know to help me.  I came a long way very fast and it was because of reading, researching, and actually taking pictures.  Before I even bought my D90 I read my ass off so I at least knew what the heck terms like "aperture" and "shutter speed" and "ISO" meant.  I was literally coming from almost zero experience directly into a D90. And it was confusing.  And I used auto for a while, but I knew out the gate that auto was NOT why I bought a DSLR.  I mostly used auto to see what sorts of settings the camera was selecting for each scene.  I got an idea of what was happening and combined with reading, taking pics, and training my eye... I'm now a capable camera user.... Not a pro or even incredibly skilled, but capable and loving learning!

So, no, there is no short cut.  BUT, I don't doubt you can grow into this camera.  You just have a way steeper learning curve than most and you need to put in the research and learning.  One book I can't recommend enough is "Understanding Exposure".  That book right there answered at least half of my questions about how to "drive stick" with my camera 

Lem


----------



## SilliG

Well following Graystar's camera recommendations and shooting in Aperture priority mode I took some photos this weekend. Some of the things I noted was that the memory used by this camera is enormous I have a 8gb SD card and I only got abt 60 photos of it using jpeg fine + raw. I used to get abt 250 using the same image quality on my d90. The weight of this camera has over my D90 I mean its not heavy but I can feel the difference.  

 So here are some of my test shots using my d800 shooting with my 50mm 1.8.

I mainly kept my aperture at 1.8 or 3.5 being a noob I thought the lower DOF wud be better with close up shots. Also it was the first time I used my circular polarizer. It was cloudy outside I didn't think it was going to have much of an impact but it seemed to darken my photos. You can always check my EXIF info out to see what I was shooting with.

After READING! I found out I should keep the sun to my back when using a circular polarizer. Also to get the sharpest Apeture for this lens I should be at a F/5.6 or F/8. After work I am going to test this theory out. Any tips on what good Aperture settings I should be at would help!




DSC_0162 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0211 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0185 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0107 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0125 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0145 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

This thread delivers


----------



## mjhoward

:lmao:  This is some funny $hit...  Asks where the Auto mode is on his new D800... but doesn't need ANY advice on getting a watermark on them test photos!


----------



## IByte

mjhoward said:
			
		

> :lmao:  This is some funny $hit...  Asks where the Auto mode is on his new D800... but doesn't need ANY advice on getting a watermark on them test photos!



They're  a college student


----------



## SilliG

Well after taking some pics at f/5.6 and f/6.3 . I think they came out alright f/6.3 I think came out best tho. I find that getting close ups are a bit more sharper at 1.8. Any advice on f/ settings are welcomed! Here are the results

f/1.8



DSC_0162 by SilliG25, on Flickr

f/5.6



DSC_0215 by SilliG25, on Flickr

f/6.3



DSC_0234 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## SilliG

Graystar said:


> SilliG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mainly kept my aperture at 1.8 or 3.5 being a noob I thought the lower DOF wud be better with close up shots. Also it was the first time I used my circular polarizer. It was cloudy outside I didn't think it was going to have much of an impact but it seemed to darken my photos. You can always check my EXIF info out to see what I was shooting with.
> 
> After READING! I found out I should keep the sun to my back when using a circular polarizer. Also to get the sharpest Apeture for this lens I should be at a F/5.6 or F/8. After work I am going to test this theory out. Any tips on what good Aperture settings I should be at would help!
> 
> 
> 
> On aperture, remember that sharpness isn't everything.  The last shot of the car on the tray is a perfect example of the subject isolation you get with wide apertures.  When you blur the surroundings of your subject, it makes the subject stand out.  There are times when sharpness is paramount, such as with landscapes, photographs of paintings and other artwork, insect macros, etc.  In cases where the details matter, you should use your sharpest aperture.  But using such an aperture for all of your photographs would make for a lot of boring shots.  That car on the tray wouldn't be nearly as interesting if the entire image were in sharp focus.
> 
> Using a polarizer takes a little bit of understanding.  They're most effective when the light source (usually the sun) is 90 degrees to the lens.  For example, if the sun were directly overhead, then the greatest polarizing effect would be along the entire horizon.  Outdoors, polarizers will darken a blue sky, increasing the contrast with clouds.  They'll help lift shadows and brighten foliage.
> 
> Polarizers are also good for cutting reflections off of glass and water, but again, the angles have to be right.  You may read that polarizers don't work on metal, which is only partially true...the polarizer will cut reflections of polarized light from metal.  If you have an LCD monitor on your computer, then you have a source of polarized light you can play with.  Look at your monitor through your polarizer.
> 
> Here's a PDF on polarizers.
> http://archive.popphoto.com/pdfs/2002/0902/Polarizer.pdf
Click to expand...


Thank you Graystar once again. I am just reading this ^ and I get what your saying with sharpness if all the photos are sharp they will start to blend and all look alike. Also when blurring some areas of the photo it makes the sharp area of the photo pop out more and gives it more of a creative touch.

Also thank you for the information on polarizers the pdf is a great read. I will play with my computer screen tonight and maybe some landscape outside to see what kind of results I can get with the polorizer.


----------



## Derrel

mjhoward said:


> :lmao:  This is some funny $hit...  Asks where the Auto mode is on his new D800... but doesn't need ANY advice on getting a watermark on them test photos!



Huh...mjhoward, I find your post to be incredibly smart-alecky and extremely condescending and yet, at the same time, it is a brilliant observation, and entirely factual, and exceedingly humorous in an ironic sort of way...and it is so compelling a post that immediately upon reading your post, I felt the urge to paste it in as my sig file (but just as a temporary sig file to be used only for a short period of time). Huh. It's like the double-edged sword, ya know?

Anyway...yeah...D800 on autopilot seems a bit excessive, but then again, there are not "that many" choices in Nikon bodies right now for the person who wants to buy a good camera and hopes to "grow into it". I've seen this before. I think we have ALL seen this before. I thought that lemonart's post, post #50, had some really good advice as far as reading, studying,practicing, and asking photographer friends for help and tips and assistance and such. I think maybe it's like the back-to-school clothes buying when your mom said, "Yes, sure they're a little big right NOW, but you'll grow into them!"


----------



## mjhoward

Derrel said:


> Anyway...yeah...D800 on autopilot seems a bit excessive, but then again, there are not "that many" choices in Nikon bodies right now for the person who wants to buy a good camera and hopes to "grow into it".



The thing is, he HAD a perfectly good D90 to be learning the basics with and it would have been great to grow into.  Admittedly, he only used it on AUTO all the time.  I assume that he thought by purchasing a D800, it would take better AUTO photos, hence why I found my previous observation so funny  

BTW, I find it interesting when people are willing to invest so much money into something they claim to be so interested in and have a passion for but yet don't care to invest any time intor learning a thing about what it is or how it works... seems a bit contradicting to me.


----------



## SilliG

mjhoward said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway...yeah...D800 on autopilot seems a bit excessive, but then again, there are not "that many" choices in Nikon bodies right now for the person who wants to buy a good camera and hopes to "grow into it".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, he HAD a perfectly good D90 to be learning the basics with and it would have been great to grow into.  Admittedly, he only used it on AUTO all the time.  I assume that he thought by purchasing a D800, it would take better AUTO photos, hence why I found my previous observation so funny
> 
> BTW, I find it interesting when people are willing to invest so much money into something they claim to be so interested in and have a passion for but yet don't care to invest any time intor learning a thing about what it is or how it works... seems a bit contradicting to me.
Click to expand...


I did admit of using AUTO on my D90 I ALSO said I shot on Aperture priority mode as well. I just started getting into cameras around this past Christmas but just recently was able to focus more time to it. Since this past winter I was still in school. I was slowly getting away from shooting on AUTO and I was learning a lot more about photography but I never got on a forum and sought advice. Not only did I have to learn about photography by myself but also post processing as well which is where I made up a watermark. I do not have any friends who are really into photography like that. Did I do some of my own research and see the advantages of a fx camera yes. This is something that I wanted and saved up and bought. Did I buy a D800 and expect it to have an AUTO mode ... yes. Was my intent going in to always use it ... NO. I just spent a lot of money then I realized I didnt exactly know how to work it. So I came on this website seeking advice to hopefully shorten the learning curve so I can get to shooting and learning more abt photography. The willingness to learn is there also with the help of people like Graystar it has made this transition of learning this camera and becoming familiar with photography easier. I will continue to ask questions and post my results so if anyone may have gone down a similar path as me it will help them learn quicker. The forum is about building a strong community of enthusiasts no matter how well they knew it coming into it.  I came here seeking advice not to be bombarded with immature bashing about your opinions of me spending $ on a camera. If your not here to help then don't comment. Im sure there are plenty of other threads on here that might strike your interest more.


----------



## mjhoward

SilliG said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway...yeah...D800 on autopilot seems a bit excessive, but then again, there are not "that many" choices in Nikon bodies right now for the person who wants to buy a good camera and hopes to "grow into it".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, he HAD a perfectly good D90 to be learning the basics with and it would have been great to grow into.  Admittedly, he only used it on AUTO all the time.  I assume that he thought by purchasing a D800, it would take better AUTO photos, hence why I found my previous observation so funny
> 
> BTW, I find it interesting when people are willing to invest so much money into something they claim to be so interested in and have a passion for but yet don't care to invest any time intor learning a thing about what it is or how it works... seems a bit contradicting to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did admit of using AUTO on my D90 I ALSO said I shot on Aperture priority mode as well. I just started getting into cameras around this past Christmas but just recently was able to focus more time to it. Since this past winter I was still in school. I was slowly getting away from shooting on AUTO and I was learning a lot more about photography but I never got on a forum and sought advice. Not only did I have to learn about photography by myself but also post processing as well which is where I made up a watermark. I do not have any friends who are really into photography like that. Did I do some of my own research and see the advantages of a fx camera yes. This is something that I wanted and saved up and bought. Did I buy a D800 and expect it to have an AUTO mode ... yes. Was my intent going in to always use it ... NO. I just spent a lot of money then I realized I didnt exactly know how to work it. So I came on this website seeking advice to hopefully shorten the learning curve so I can get to shooting and learning more abt photography. The willingness to learn is there also with the help of people like Graystar it has made this transition of learning this camera and becoming familiar with photography easier. I will continue to ask questions and post my results so if anyone may have gone down a similar path as me it will help them learn quicker. The forum is about building a strong community of enthusiasts no matter how well they knew it coming into it.  I came here seeking advice not to be bombarded with immature bashing about your opinions of me spending $ on a camera. If your not here to help then don't comment. Im sure there are plenty of other threads on here that might strike your interest more.
Click to expand...


Fair enough Sillig, I wasn't trying to bash you particularly, I was mainly making an observation.  I'm also sorry to have rubbed you the wrong way, especially since it seems you do have a genuine interest, but I've seen MANY people come to the boards and just expect that a newer camera will automatically mean better pictures and then they won't put in any effort to learn how to use their camera.  If you'd like help, try asking about more specific aspects rather than very broad topics.  In your first post, you simply ask us to tell you how to use your camera.  People at TPF are more inclined to help when it is evident that you've made an effort yourself.

As for me, I would be more than happy to help you learn things in anyway that I can.  It might make it easier if you try and focus on one thing at a time, ask questions pertaining to that specific thing, and then when you've got a handle on it, move on to the next aspect.  Once you've learned the basics of aperture, shutter speed, ISO, and how they relate to exposure, DOF, motion, etc... then you can open up the exciting new world of flash   BTW, what is your area of interest (i.e. Portraiture, Macro, Landscapes, etc..)?  It helps to know those kinds of things too.


----------



## IByte

To be honest OP, you brought on all of these smart a$$ comments to yourself when you posted up a new thread "Help me use my D800".  I guaranteed you probably struck a universal pet peeve with many noobs, hobbyists, and professional who took the painstaking job of reading their manual, or at least search the internet for help.  Your first post gave me the impression to me, that you are nothing more than a rich college kid with an expensive camera; that wanted help from people like Graystar to hold your hand.  Let me give you an example of where I'm coming.  

A person brings in a desktop and tells they want to upgrade so they can play better PC games.  Instead of buying a better graphics card(lenses in your case w/D90), they opt for a newer machine.  So they drop $13-$1400 on a pre-built system, then asking me how do I turn on the machine or where is the power button?  Are you seeing the similarities?  They have a kick a$$ machine but asking me where the power button is located.

  Whether you are in cyberspace or in the real world, people remember you by your first impression.  If you would have opened the thread as you did above, you would have received a lot warmer welcome.  People understand time is valuable, and have other responsibilities, but how much time do you have to learn a camera of that caliber?  So I stand by my comments(I know you were not attacking me directly) that it's very lazy not to read the manual before you start playing the buttons or search for sources on the net.


----------



## SilliG

mjhoward said:


> SilliG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, he HAD a perfectly good D90 to be learning the basics with and it would have been great to grow into.  Admittedly, he only used it on AUTO all the time.  I assume that he thought by purchasing a D800, it would take better AUTO photos, hence why I found my previous observation so funny
> 
> BTW, I find it interesting when people are willing to invest so much money into something they claim to be so interested in and have a passion for but yet don't care to invest any time intor learning a thing about what it is or how it works... seems a bit contradicting to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did admit of using AUTO on my D90 I ALSO said I shot on Aperture priority mode as well. I just started getting into cameras around this past Christmas but just recently was able to focus more time to it. Since this past winter I was still in school. I was slowly getting away from shooting on AUTO and I was learning a lot more about photography but I never got on a forum and sought advice. Not only did I have to learn about photography by myself but also post processing as well which is where I made up a watermark. I do not have any friends who are really into photography like that. Did I do some of my own research and see the advantages of a fx camera yes. This is something that I wanted and saved up and bought. Did I buy a D800 and expect it to have an AUTO mode ... yes. Was my intent going in to always use it ... NO. I just spent a lot of money then I realized I didnt exactly know how to work it. So I came on this website seeking advice to hopefully shorten the learning curve so I can get to shooting and learning more abt photography. The willingness to learn is there also with the help of people like Graystar it has made this transition of learning this camera and becoming familiar with photography easier. I will continue to ask questions and post my results so if anyone may have gone down a similar path as me it will help them learn quicker. The forum is about building a strong community of enthusiasts no matter how well they knew it coming into it.  I came here seeking advice not to be bombarded with immature bashing about your opinions of me spending $ on a camera. If your not here to help then don't comment. Im sure there are plenty of other threads on here that might strike your interest more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough Sillig, I wasn't trying to bash you particularly, I was mainly making an observation.  I'm also sorry to have rubbed you the wrong way, especially since it seems you do have a genuine interest, but I've seen MANY people come to the boards and just expect that a newer camera will automatically mean better pictures and then they won't put in any effort to learn how to use their camera.  If you'd like help, try asking about more specific aspects rather than very broad topics.  In your first post, you simply ask us to tell you how to use your camera.  People at TPF are more inclined to help when it is evident that you've made an effort yourself.
> 
> As for me, I would be more than happy to help you learn things in anyway that I can.  It might make it easier if you try and focus on one thing at a time, ask questions pertaining to that specific thing, and then when you've got a handle on it, move on to the next aspect.  Once you've learned the basics of aperture, shutter speed, ISO, and how they relate to exposure, DOF, motion, etc... then you can open up the exciting new world of flash   BTW, what is your area of interest (i.e. Portraiture, Macro, Landscapes, etc..)?  It helps to know those kinds of things too.
Click to expand...


No hard feelings man and I appreciate the advice on asking more specific questions to help me get around on the forums here better.  Currently I am working on Aperture and tweaking the settings to just get a generally clear picture. Also, working on my depth of field to make photos a bit more interesting. In addition to that I have a color polarizer I will be working with probably tonight to see what types of results I get after reading a very informational pdf explaining polorizers I would like to run some tests. Its shaping up to be mostly indoor photos tho because its raining here. The main reason I got into photography is because of my passion for cars I really enjoy going to events and seeing all the incredible machines but I feel there has always been a lack of good coverage. Its more photographers at nightclubs then there at automotive events. Since I am a big car guy so that will be my main area of interest and mostly what I will be using the camera for. I am not sure but maybe that is classified as landscape since its mostly outdoors but I do plan on getting some action shots soon so that means things will be moving which adds another element in shutter speed and lenses I am unfamiliar with. Other than cars I do plan to use the camera for like holidays, and small personal events too but this will be less than 5% of the use.


----------



## SilliG

IByte said:


> To be honest OP, you brought on all of these smart a$$ comments to yourself when you posted up a new thread "Help me use my D800".  I guaranteed you probably struck a universal pet peeve with many noobs, hobbyists, and professional who took the painstaking job of reading their manual, or at least search the internet for help.  Your first post gave me the impression to me, that you are nothing more than a rich college kid with an expensive camera; that wanted help from people like Graystar to hold your hand.  Let me give you an example of where I'm coming.
> 
> A person brings in a desktop and tells they want to upgrade so they can play better PC games.  Instead of buying a better graphics card(lenses in your case w/D90), they opt for a newer machine.  So they drop $13-$1400 on a pre-built system, then asking me how do I turn on the machine or where is the power button?  Are you seeing the similarities?  They have a kick a$$ machine but asking me where the power button is located.
> 
> Whether you are in cyberspace or in the real world, people remember you by your first impression.  If you would have opened the thread as you did above, you would have received a lot warmer welcome.  People understand time is valuable, and have other responsibilities, but how much time do you have to learn a camera of that caliber?  So I stand by my comments(I know you were not attacking me directly) that it's very lazy not to read the manual before you start playing the buttons or search for sources on the net.



First let me get the "Rich College Kid" mindset clarified I am by no means is anywhere close to rich. I do know how to sacrifice and invest my money toward purchases that I can enjoy for more than one night. At the time I just got the camera the day before had played with it a bit before reading the manual and it seemed Nikon had changed a lot because my knowledge from using my D90 had me coming up short of using this camera to at least a basic level of functionality. I began to read the manual lightly while seeking advice on this forum because I was so excited since I just spent so much money I just wanted to be able to use the camera decently and was looking for someone in your terms "to hold my hand" to make the learning curve shorter. I thought people would be more than excited to help me out since the camera is such a new model and they were going to see how well it worked and how well it produced pics. Also just the common courtesy of someone seeking general advice with a related topic is what I thought a forum was about. Starting a discussion and helping one another by sharing knowledge so everyone learns more and benefits. I did not open the thread as I have just posted because if it was not for the help of people like Graystar I would have not even gotten this far. I am thankful he shared his knowledge with me that many others could have easily contributed to as well but refused to because they let their pride get in the way. By thoughts of I never had it easy you should work for it. Well I didn't even know where to start other than reading the manual but still I didn't even know how to start putting what together to get me to a basic level of functionality with this camera. It would of taken me at least a week or two to get where I am at without the help of Graystar. But now that I do have a very basic understanding I will continue practice and test with this camera also to post up my results for anyone else out there who might be in a similar situation. Or maybe simply just to see how well the new d800 works. I can understand how you can think that it is lazy that you think I may ask questions on the internet , play with the buttons on the camera, or search sources on the net before reading the manual. But there are more efficient ways to learn than by just sitting in a room reading my manual and test shooting my camera all day till I can get the results I want. That's why people make internet forums so if your in a situation like me, someone who wants to learn about a topic but doesn't have a friend or taken a formal class on it can exchange information to learn.


----------



## belial

The negative reactions to this thread are understandable. Many of us would kill to have a d800. Shoot id love to have a d90 over my pathetic rebel t1i body. And i will confess to thinking it wasnt fair when i opened this thread that many of us have more knowledge and am growing faster but dont have as good pf a body as someone who basically shoots auto.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

You still citing blah blah blah on the Internetz or have you been investing time studying the manual and figuring out how to use your new toy


----------



## mjhoward

SilliG said:


> Currently I am working on Aperture and tweaking the settings to just get a generally clear picture. Also, working on my depth of field to make photos a bit more interesting. In addition to that I have a color polarizer I will be working with probably tonight to see what types of results I get after reading a very informational pdf explaining polorizers I would like to run some tests. Its shaping up to be mostly indoor photos tho because its raining here. The main reason I got into photography is because of my passion for cars I really enjoy going to events and seeing all the incredible machines but I feel there has always been a lack of good coverage. Its more photographers at nightclubs then there at automotive events. Since I am a big car guy so that will be my main area of interest and mostly what I will be using the camera for. I am not sure but maybe that is classified as landscape since its mostly outdoors but I do plan on getting some action shots soon so that means things will be moving which adds another element in shutter speed and lenses I am unfamiliar with. Other than cars I do plan to use the camera for like holidays, and small personal events too but this will be less than 5% of the use.



I'll just tell you, there is more than meets the eye when it comes to Aperture.  This becomes clear when you try and mix ambient light with flash.  This is something you may not ever get into since most automotive photography can be done without flash.  I don't know what lenses you already have, but for automotive photography, you may want to check out an Ultra Wide Angle lens.  It can give you some neat perspectives on body shots (3/4 angle, etc.) but it can be especially good for interior shots.  If you don't already have a standard lens (around 50mm), you might try the 40mm or 60mm Micro lenses.  This will give you the option of having a standard field of view for normal pics but also give you the option of taking very close-up (1:1) shots of small parts or emblems on the cars or interiors that would look good magnified.  Just throwing that idea out there.


----------



## SilliG

2WheelPhoto said:


> You still citing blah blah blah on the Internetz or have you been investing time studying the manual and figuring out how to use your new toy



Well when I am at work I post on the site when I have free time and I look at other webpages as well. But its hard for me to read the manual w/o having my camera right in front of me. I like to read try out the settings as I go along it helps me understand better.


----------



## IByte

SilliG said:
			
		

> First let me get the "Rich College Kid" mindset clarified I am by no means is anywhere close to rich. I do know how to sacrifice and invest my money toward purchases that I can enjoy for more than one night. At the time I just got the camera the day before had played with it a bit before reading the manual and it seemed Nikon had changed a lot because my knowledge from using my D90 had me coming up short of using this camera to at least a basic level of functionality. I began to read the manual lightly while seeking advice on this forum because I was so excited since I just spent so much money I just wanted to be able to use the camera decently and was looking for someone in your terms "to hold my hand" to make the learning curve shorter. I thought people would be more than excited to help me out since the camera is such a new model and they were going to see how well it worked and how well it produced pics. Also just the common courtesy of someone seeking general advice with a related topic is what I thought a forum was about. Starting a discussion and helping one another by sharing knowledge so everyone learns more and benefits. I did not open the thread as I have just posted because if it was not for the help of people like Graystar I would have not even gotten this far. I am thankful he shared his knowledge with me that many others could have easily contributed to as well but refused to because they let their pride get in the way. By thoughts of I never had it easy you should work for it. Well I didn't even know where to start other than reading the manual but still I didn't even know how to start putting what together to get me to a basic level of functionality with this camera. It would of taken me at least a week or two to get where I am at without the help of Graystar. But now that I do have a very basic understanding I will continue practice and test with this camera also to post up my results for anyone else out there who might be in a similar situation. Or maybe simply just to see how well the new d800 works. I can understand how you can think that it is lazy that you think I may ask questions on the internet , play with the buttons on the camera, or search sources on the net before reading the manual. But there are more efficient ways to learn than by just sitting in a room reading my manual and test shooting my camera all day till I can get the results I want. That's why people make internet forums so if your in a situation like me, someone who wants to learn about a topic but doesn't have a friend or taken a formal class on it can exchange information to learn.



Case and point you gave the perception as one.  With that said,  since you are going Rit I would check their photography club I know for a fact they gave one.


----------



## IByte

SilliG said:
			
		

> Well when I am at work I post on the site when I have free time and I look at other webpages as well. But its hard for me to read the manual w/o having my camera right in front of me. I like to read try out the settings as I go along it helps me understand better.



Read a portion, test it on your camera, read another chapter, test it on your camera...Viola.


----------



## SilliG

mjhoward said:


> SilliG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I am working on Aperture and tweaking the settings to just get a generally clear picture. Also, working on my depth of field to make photos a bit more interesting. In addition to that I have a color polarizer I will be working with probably tonight to see what types of results I get after reading a very informational pdf explaining polorizers I would like to run some tests. Its shaping up to be mostly indoor photos tho because its raining here. The main reason I got into photography is because of my passion for cars I really enjoy going to events and seeing all the incredible machines but I feel there has always been a lack of good coverage. Its more photographers at nightclubs then there at automotive events. Since I am a big car guy so that will be my main area of interest and mostly what I will be using the camera for. I am not sure but maybe that is classified as landscape since its mostly outdoors but I do plan on getting some action shots soon so that means things will be moving which adds another element in shutter speed and lenses I am unfamiliar with. Other than cars I do plan to use the camera for like holidays, and small personal events too but this will be less than 5% of the use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just tell you, there is more than meets the eye when it comes to Aperture.  This becomes clear when you try and mix ambient light with flash.  This is something you may not ever get into since most automotive photography can be done without flash.  I don't know what lenses you already have, but for automotive photography, you may want to check out an Ultra Wide Angle lens.  It can give you some neat perspectives on body shots (3/4 angle, etc.) but it can be especially good for interior shots.  If you don't already have a standard lens (around 50mm), you might try the 40mm or 60mm Micro lenses.  This will give you the option of having a standard field of view for normal pics but also give you the option of taking very close-up (1:1) shots of small parts or emblems on the cars or interiors that would look good magnified.  Just throwing that idea out there.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the tip I have been looking at the Nikon 24mm lens for a wide angle lens. I like prime lenses a lot better than zoom I feel that the pictures come out better. As of right now I just use my Nikon 50mm 1.8 it was a cheap prime lens that has worked very well. But having an ultra wide lense seems like it would benefit me a lot esp for interior shots where there isn't a lot of room.


----------



## ph0enix

Here is a lot of very useful info:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum/267492-info-those-new-photography.html

It's a great start.


----------



## The_Traveler

I was in Columbus Park in NYC when a herd of guys with Leicas flooded the park- Leica USA gives classes in NYC
Just from the way they were moving and shooting, it was clear that some of them had no clue - and that's 10k to start.


----------



## Derrel

The_Traveler said:


> I was in Columbus Park in NYC when a herd of guys with Leicas flooded the park- Leica USA gives classes in NYC
> Just from the way they were moving and shooting, it was clear that some of them had no clue - and that's 10k to start.



TALK ABOUT A WEIRD COINCIDENCE! Before I got to Lew's post, I was thinking to myself, "Hey, if this same guy had bought a Leica and didn't know squat about how to use it, he'd be amongst the 80 percent of Leica buyers who buy the camera to wear as a necklace...Leica has long,long appealed to people who could not shoot their way out of a paper bag with a howitzer, and yet when THEY buy a fancy toy, people are not condescending to them...

Double standard I guess...d-slr shooters actually enjoy photography...many Leica owners are just in it for the status symbol value (probably 80 percent).


----------



## SilliG

Graystar said:


> SilliG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mainly kept my aperture at 1.8 or 3.5 being a noob I thought the lower DOF wud be better with close up shots. Also it was the first time I used my circular polarizer. It was cloudy outside I didn't think it was going to have much of an impact but it seemed to darken my photos. You can always check my EXIF info out to see what I was shooting with.
> 
> After READING! I found out I should keep the sun to my back when using a circular polarizer. Also to get the sharpest Apeture for this lens I should be at a F/5.6 or F/8. After work I am going to test this theory out. Any tips on what good Aperture settings I should be at would help!
> 
> 
> 
> On aperture, remember that sharpness isn't everything.  The last shot of the car on the tray is a perfect example of the subject isolation you get with wide apertures.  When you blur the surroundings of your subject, it makes the subject stand out.  There are times when sharpness is paramount, such as with landscapes, photographs of paintings and other artwork, insect macros, etc.  In cases where the details matter, you should use your sharpest aperture.  But using such an aperture for all of your photographs would make for a lot of boring shots.  That car on the tray wouldn't be nearly as interesting if the entire image were in sharp focus.
> 
> Using a polarizer takes a little bit of understanding.  They're most effective when the light source (usually the sun) is 90 degrees to the lens.  For example, if the sun were directly overhead, then the greatest polarizing effect would be along the entire horizon.  Outdoors, polarizers will darken a blue sky, increasing the contrast with clouds.  They'll help lift shadows and brighten foliage.
> 
> Polarizers are also good for cutting reflections off of glass and water, but again, the angles have to be right.  You may read that polarizers don't work on metal, which is only partially true...the polarizer will cut reflections of polarized light from metal.  If you have an LCD monitor on your computer, then you have a source of polarized light you can play with.  Look at your monitor through your polarizer.
> 
> Here's a PDF on polarizers.
> http://archive.popphoto.com/pdfs/2002/0902/Polarizer.pdf
Click to expand...


Well I did some testing with my computer screen and my camera last night. After reading the article you sent me which was a very good read if I may add I learned a lot. I never knew that simply spinning the polorizer would result in different effects in light to get the polorazation effect. After some testing here is what I saw just with my computer screen. Also I would like to take this outside to try the rule of thumb and see how I do with cars. I couldn't do it yesterday because it was thunderstorming all night.

Same position and just spinning my polorizer about 90*




DSC_0256 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0257 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0258 by SilliG25, on Flickr

and after playing with the polorizer I took a picture of my lamp and tried to recreate the poloraztion effect.




DSC_0271 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## SilliG

ph0enix said:


> Here is a lot of very useful info:
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum/267492-info-those-new-photography.html
> 
> It's a great start.



Thank you I will start to go through the basics today there is a lot of good info there.


----------



## SilliG

After some toying around I was able to take it to a car show and shoot around I think the photos came out pretty good. I see I need some work on lighting I think I have to play with the white balance more reading and testing this week.




DSC_0418 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0398-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0443 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0419 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0514-2 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0521 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0524 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0501 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0570 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0583 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0596 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0597 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0629 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0641 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0648 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0650 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0697 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0694 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0749 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0611 by SilliG25, on Flickr




DSC_0745 by SilliG25, on Flickr


----------



## StandingBear1983

*SilliG** - what lense on the D800 did you use for these?*


----------



## SilliG

nikon 50mm 1.8


----------



## shaunly

Let's see there's A, S, P, M mode and a "secret mode" on Nikons. I call it MA-ISO . BTW it's my favorite mode and one I use most of the time.


----------



## manaheim

Looks like you either missed the focus or jigged your camera in a number of these...


----------



## Destin

SilliG said:


> HELP!
> 
> Well hello I am new to this forum. I have been shooting my D90 w/ 50mm 1.8 for awhile now on auto mostly and a bit on Aperture Priority. I ordered my new Nikon D800 it came in yesterday. I am pretty thrown off by the controls on the camera to start off with but now there is no AUTO mode?? Is there anyway to shoot on auto in the meantime while I learn to shoot manually. I know I spent 3k and I know nothing about photography. Well I always wanted full frame and I work hard for my money and want to get the full potential out of this new body. I am a hobbist not a pro and a noob. Thts why I have been shooting on Auto mostly my crutch has gone. Someone please help me or send me a tutorial!!



Oh boy. Where to start with this one...

No, multi thousand dollar bodies do not have auto mode. If you want to "get the most out of the camera" then you HAVE TO get out of auto mode, even if you're shooting a camera that has it like a d90, auto mode just plain sucks. 

What made you decide to buy full frame? Do you even understand the pros/cons of doing so?

To start learning your D800... google the exposure triangle. Start learning the basics of photography by reading online articles, or books. Watch EVERY video tutorial on Photography Tips | Beginner Photography | FroKnowsPhoto - Jared Polin, because even if they don't apply to your camera or type of photography, they can all teach you something. 

I also have another solution for you though. You just ship your camera to me, and I'll ship a D80 to you. I mean it's got auto mode, so you'd probably like it better!


----------



## Tkaczuk

HAhaha, I'll do the same thing but with my D7000.


----------



## MartinRead

I am close to mid 40s, and my first camera was a second hand Pentax ME Super 35mm with a 50mm prime lens. It wasn't the flashy camera I wanted, but i saved for a year from my part to,e job to get it. It had no auto, but as I recall it had shutter and aperture priority modes. I bought it from a local camera shop, and the hippy looking guy behind the counter gave me 2 very good pieces of advice. 1. Shoot fully manual to learn how it worls, and 2. don't buy another lens until I knew how the  prime worked in all conditions and I could get reliable results. It was over a year until I bought my second lens, and countless rolls of film. I experimented and the tough thing was the time between taking a photo, and seeing it in print. I used to record my ISO, shutter and aperture in a book for each roll of film so I could refer back to the prints. It was tough, but I got to a stage where with my very meager equipment, I had the admiration of most people who saw my prints. I had my own style, and I felt comfortable with it, and I tirelessly worked to improve my technique. And I mever felt the need to upgrade my body, as I wanted a medium format and couldnt spring for it. But really, understanding the relationship between aperture (depth of field) shutter (sharpness) and ISO (graininess, or noise) in any given situation is the key. Get this right, and you can worry a little less about your camera and a little more on what you are shooting, and how you want it to come out creatively.

The clear benefit you have is that you take a shot, and you instantly know what it looks like. At the end of the day this is just a camera, and I know it is an advanced one, but those three things must be mastered before anything else matters greatly on it. I left 35mm years ago, and have not picked up a digital. I waited until it was as good as 35mm, but then I could not choose. Last 2 years I agonized over the Canon 7D, and then the Nikon D7000, and could not make up my mind. And then came the D800, and told my wife that it is what I want for fathers day. All these years later, money is not an issue thanks to a lot of hard work. And I have finaly (well next Sunday on Fathers day) have an SLR again, and its equivalent just about to medium format. I will be able to blow my photos up like I always wanted to. 

Some on this forum may argue it is not the best camera for me either to start with having not picked up a single SLR In 15 years. But there is no harm in wanting the best, and the thing that draws me to it, apart from the stunning results it can acheive, is that it demands you have great technique. It doesn't suffer fools lightly, so this Camera suits me, as I don't either. The technical guide even recommends using live mode, as the mirror can cause a slight blur in the image, such is the sharpness of this camera. I love it. So enjoy learning on your camera; the shock of no auto mode is a gift to you once you realise it. I am sure you are able to make better decisions about how you want your pictures to look than your camera can.

But if you want to really make best use of this, you are going to have to get great glass, starting with at least entry level pro glass. I fully understood this when I asked my wife for it, and lucky enough I can afford ot, but I'm not sure you realised this this when you bought it. Guess what the lens I asked her to buy for me to put on it? Yup, 50mm prime. But this time it's the F1.4. I won't wait as long to buy my next lens this time, as there is a whole load of F2.8s I have my eye on......


----------



## Boney

If you live near an urban area, look around for a camera or photography club.  If its an active one there may be outings to go take pictures and you should be able to get some first hand advice.  Most groups like this have some interested and knowledgable people like you find on this forum.  The D800 is just another camera and pretty much works like all the others.


----------



## Enticingimagery

Seriously, you don't buy a $3000 camera to shoot in auto. Anyone saying this is fine is just giving bad advice. You might have been better off spending the money on a fancy compact. Are you going to shoot RAW? If that's a no too, sell the camera and buy something handier to get into. There's a reason people pay a tonne of money for these Full frame bodies, to have ultimate control over the output. Auto mode gives you very little control. You also need to have some very nice lenses to go with.


----------



## thereyougo!

I wonder if the OP will  come back and show us how he has progressed with his D800?  

To my surprise I ended up testing one and ultimately buying one with the 14 - 24 and the 28 - 300 VR.....

It is an astounding piece of equipment, but it is perfectly capable of shooting crap if I don't take care.  It's not just about not shooting auto but choosing what mode, what aperture to use and knowing why you chose it and knowing the consequences of using that aperture.  

Yes the camera has 36 mp.  Fantastic.  And when you get it right, it is superbly sharp, especially with the best glass (the 14 - 24 is excellent).  But if you pick the wrong settings or don't understand why certain apertures have certain effects, then all that the incredible amount of resolution will do is to amplify how crap the shot can be when you get it horridly wrong.  Nothing wrong with making mistakes, that's what is so great about digital - you can delete and start again.  

Have I RTFM?  Ummmmmm no.  I have read bits and pieces and played with the camera before i had read a word.  But then, I haven't used a camera (other than my iphone camera) in full auto mode for nearly 5 years.  I understand pretty well the impact that using a large aperture will have and vice versa what will happen when I use a narrow one.  Sometimes I will risk diffraction by using a narrow aperture, but I know why I am doing it.  Do I always shoot poster size?  No.  So why do I have a medium format 40mp camera and a 36mp FF camera?  Good question.  Do I absolutely need them? No of course not.  But they do allow me to have photos I particularly like printed at poster size without interpolation.  I can afford the investment, so can if I *want* get the equipment I desire rather than need.  Do I have a responsibility to others to ensure that I know enough before using it?  Hell, no.  Do I have a responsibility to *myself* to get to know it as well as I can so I can get the best out of it?  You bet your life!  I do however have responsibility to both myself and others to try and help myself when asking others for help.  That's just pllain common courtesy (or now seemingly less common).

I love the D800.  Dynamic range to die for.  Sharp.  AWB needs a bit of tweaking, but then I always shoot RAW so am able to set it at auto and decide when I get the files on to my computer.  I still have the Canon 5D mk III and it does many things well, but the low ISO banding frustrated me so much that I decided to act.  It would not have got this shot without creating lots of chroma noise in the shadows:




a-look-through-to-big-ben-thru-the-arch by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## ghache




----------



## Ballistics

I hate these types of threads, because the person who creates a thread like this undergoes such scrutiny and character assassination by people with experience, which of whom, make ridiculous comments and set imaginary standards for beginners. Comments like these 





> then you weren't ready for the d800


 are so bizarre to me. 

I don't know what's worse, the standards set for beginners, or the fact that people are legitimately disgusted with the fact that a newbie has a better camera.
Also, the pictures he posted aren't horrible.


----------



## Vautrin

This thread is ridiculous.  

Some college student drops more money on a camera then most of the grown ups in the room can afford to spend on a camera, asks for advice on how to turn on the auto mode, whines that he's not a spoiled rich kid[1], all the while posting pics of ferraris and sports cars in what looks to be a compound with high stone walls in some kind of faux-classical motif, complete with watermark.

If you want some heartfelt advice, sell the camera (since it's almost new you should get most of your money back) and go back to the D90 until you can learn shooting.  OR grab a pentax K1000 off ebay, buy some black and white film, and develop it yourself.  Buy an old Mamiya or Hasselblad, completely manual.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, no other hobby or profession do people (misguidedly) believe to be easy...

Don't believe me?  Just replace "Camera" with "scalpal" and "photography" with "surgery" in any n00b question.

"I just bought a really high quality scalpel, the best money can buy, but I can't figure out how to use it.  Can you teach me surgery?"

Works with other things...

"I just bought the best nail gun money can buy, but I can't figure out how to make a building.  Can you teach me?"

"I just bought a ferrari, but don't know how to shift gears.  Can you teach me?"


----------



## IByte

Ballistics said:
			
		

> I hate these types of threads, because the person who creates a thread like this undergoes such scrutiny and character assassination by people with experience, which of whom, make ridiculous comments and set imaginary standards for beginners. Comments like these  are so bizarre to me.
> 
> I don't know what's worse, the standards set for beginners, or the fact that people are legitimately disgusted with the fact that a newbie has a better camera.
> Also, the pictures he posted aren't horrible.



I don't think it's gear envy (unless that was the OP ultimate goal).  But not reading the manual, springing for cliff notes, quick guide, or watch free YouTube clips is downright lazy regardless of what camera body you're sporting.


----------



## Vautrin

Can I also just point out if the OP *IS *serious that posting pictures of such cars with personally identifiable information like license plates online may be a bad idea.


----------



## Vautrin

Ballistics said:


> I hate these types of threads, because the person who creates a thread like this undergoes such scrutiny and character assassination by people with experience, which of whom, make ridiculous comments and set imaginary standards for beginners. Comments like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you weren't ready for the d800
> 
> 
> 
> are so bizarre to me.
> 
> I don't know what's worse, the standards set for beginners, or the fact that people are legitimately disgusted with the fact that a newbie has a better camera.
> Also, the pictures he posted aren't horrible.
Click to expand...


You're right, we should stop being mean.

Sorry kid, the d800 is crap.  You should have bought this:

H4D-50MS

A little bit of a learning curve, but most of the 'togs on this forum would give their cajones to own one...that's how awesome it is.  seriously.


----------



## PhotoWrangler

We could put Orville Redembacher out of business over this one......


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

This reminds me of "I'm falling and I can't get up" commercials


----------



## Ballistics

Vautrin said:


> This thread is ridiculous.
> 
> Some college student drops more money on a camera then most of the grown ups in the room can afford to spend on a camera, asks for advice on how to turn on the auto mode, whines that he's not a spoiled rich kid[1], all the while posting pics of ferraris and sports cars in what looks to be a compound with high stone walls in some kind of faux-classical motif, complete with watermark.
> 
> If you want some heartfelt advice, sell the camera (since it's almost new you should get most of your money back) and go back to the D90 until you can learn shooting.  OR grab a pentax K1000 off ebay, buy some black and white film, and develop it yourself.  Buy an old Mamiya or Hasselblad, completely manual.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again, no other hobby or profession do people (misguidedly) believe to be easy...
> 
> Don't believe me?  Just replace "Camera" with "scalpal" and "photography" with "surgery" in any n00b question.
> 
> "I just bought a really high quality scalpel, the best money can buy, but I can't figure out how to use it.  Can you teach me surgery?"
> 
> Works with other things...
> 
> "I just bought the best nail gun money can buy, but I can't figure out how to make a building.  Can you teach me?"
> 
> "I just bought a ferrari, but don't know how to shift gears.  Can you teach me?"



And all of those sentences would only effect the insecure and bitter.

The advice here is asinine. Sell the virtually brand new D800 and lose out on money, and go back to learning on the D90?

Why not just learn on the D800? It would take probably 2 or 3 weeks tops to became sufficient in the technicalities and know the in's and outs.

And your comparison of a camera to a scalpel in surgery is just mind blowing.


----------



## Ballistics

Vautrin said:


> Can I also just point out if the OP *IS *serious that posting pictures of such cars with personally identifiable information like license plates online may be a bad idea.



If it were, then license plates would be private.


----------



## raymondox

Ballistics said:


> Vautrin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is ridiculous.
> 
> Some college student drops more money on a camera then most of the grown ups in the room can afford to spend on a camera, asks for advice on how to turn on the auto mode, whines that he's not a spoiled rich kid[1], all the while posting pics of ferraris and sports cars in what looks to be a compound with high stone walls in some kind of faux-classical motif, complete with watermark.
> 
> If you want some heartfelt advice, sell the camera (since it's almost new you should get most of your money back) and go back to the D90 until you can learn shooting.  OR grab a pentax K1000 off ebay, buy some black and white film, and develop it yourself.  Buy an old Mamiya or Hasselblad, completely manual.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again, no other hobby or profession do people (misguidedly) believe to be easy...
> 
> Don't believe me?  Just replace "Camera" with "scalpal" and "photography" with "surgery" in any n00b question.
> 
> "I just bought a really high quality scalpel, the best money can buy, but I can't figure out how to use it.  Can you teach me surgery?"
> 
> Works with other things...
> 
> "I just bought the best nail gun money can buy, but I can't figure out how to make a building.  Can you teach me?"
> 
> "I just bought a ferrari, but don't know how to shift gears.  Can you teach me?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all of those sentences would only effect the insecure and bitter.
> 
> The advice here is asinine. Sell the virtually brand new D800 and lose out on money, and go back to learning on the D90?
> 
> Why not just learn on the D800? It would take probably 2 or 3 weeks tops to became sufficient in the technicalities and know the in's and outs.
> 
> And your comparison of a camera to a scalpel in surgery is just mind blowing.
Click to expand...


1. I learnt my photography skills on a film camera with no frills at all. Before autofocus came out so I had to learn. The camera had few controls. Manual, Aperture, or Speed priority, and exposure compensation. So I was forced to learn skills.
2. You still have to learn the same skills (and more now) so having possibly the best SLR in the world is a good thing to learn with.
3. Read the manual and also read the various forums, and get a book.
4. Consider the Nikon D800 course, only a few dollars compared with the camera and you will learn a lot faster.
5. To start with use P mode and set ISO to Max of 800. Then just change the aperture or speed so you can see what your actions have on aperture, speed and ISO. The camera will take good pictures just not the best while you are learning.
6. Learn how to hold the camera properly plenty of videos online.

Good luck


----------



## Gary_A

As I read this post I got the feeling the OP was trolling for attention and the "look what I got that you don't have".

I find if very funny that people talk about a camera like it is something dangerous like a noob with a high end camera is going to lose control and hurt someone. If they have the money to spend, by all means, spend it how you like.


----------



## manaheim

Guys this thread is extremely old and long dead.


----------



## tirediron

I don't see any further use coming from this thread.


----------

